# Back on Top......To Stay



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Well Fellows, 

Took delivery of my new RIG . I will be trying to slime it up every chance I get, hope to have some company on my maiden voyage. I am planning on going Thursday evening 1830-1900.....PEACE OUT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Nice!*

You turtle that kayak.....and I give up on you!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

But seriously...............The Ride 135 has been a great boat for me so far. I think you will really like it Tug.

You might give up a little speed, but its superior to most kayaks on the water today. Its wide, stable, and roomy as battle ship.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice rig Tug! I gotta work, but let me know how it goes.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Purty yak.

I didn't realize that they moved the rear handle to the side. I wonder if it will cause any problems when you need to lift it fully laden.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

okimavich said:


> Purty yak.
> 
> I didn't realize that they moved the rear handle to the side. I wonder if it will cause any problems when you need to lift it fully laden.


It does.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Pretty work Tug..give me a call when your ready for the ditch


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Nice Yak!*

That's the exact one I plan on buying sometime in the future.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Back on top...*

WOW! Can I use it when you're not? LOL


----------



## fields7062 (Oct 27, 2007)

Vinnie I have the same kayak for sale if interested, orange 07 Ride 135, Aqua bound carbon fiber paddle , stolquiest orange vest, anchor, rope and bouy, and may even have an extra crate and rod holders to throw in. $800

Aaron


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Looks Nice*

Looks good.


----------

